# Yooo



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

welcome.

where abouts in Philly? i grew up in that neck of PA.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

hello. i am old here. from the UK area. been riding for over 10 years and the lack of fresh snow these days, is making me think about quitting. tis what's up


----------

